# Bootmgr is missing...



## avacotter

I have a maxtor maxline plus II 250gb SATA/150 HDD. I'm attempting to install xp pro sp2. It's been formatted with vista disk manager. When I turn on my PC it says BOOTMGR is missing, no matter what the boot order is, this is the message I get. Please help.


----------



## 2pistolpacker

Hi avacotter, is the Maxtor the only hard drive installed in the computer? Mike


----------



## avacotter

Yes it is. I'm trying to make it my primary. I'm planning on adding a second identical drive, but that's after I figure this out.


----------



## 2pistolpacker

You should use the Windows XP cd to partition and format your hard drive if you want to install XP. Mike



Format your hard drive


----------



## avacotter

I have already formatted the drive via external enclosure and my laptop. I can't do anything with my PC, I keep getting the same message, even if I try to boot from cd.


----------



## 2pistolpacker

If you have a floppy drive, download Seatools for DOS and do a low level format, then try to boot from the cd.

Seatools For DOS


----------



## avacotter

Ok. I'll give it a go after work tomorrow. I need to get a USB floppy drive. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## 2pistolpacker

If you plan on getting a second identical hard drive, I would get it now instead of the UBS floppy drive, unless you just want to get a USB floppy drive. Install XP to the new drive, then format the old drive after you have Windows up and running. Mike


----------



## kasy

hey hello

try to boot from windows xp and go to the recovery consol by press (R) after booting 
finsih then type (1) and type your administrator password if you have 
then type (fixboot) (fixmbr) and exit then it well work.

good luck


----------



## avacotter

Good thinking Mike. I'll give it a try today. Kasy, thank you for your information also. I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## avacotter

Ok, so I got my second drive, and same deal. I get the same message.


----------



## 2pistolpacker

There has to be a bios misconfiguration or you need to load SATA or raid drivers. What model of motherboard are you using? Mike


----------



## avacotter

I'm not sure what brand. It's a dell xps 400. It won't recognize any of my drives after the bios loads. I can still get into bios to make any changes. I've tried to boot from floppy, and from cd. It acts like it's trying to load, but then it gives me the bootmgr is missing message.


----------



## 2pistolpacker

Are these drives IDE or SATA? What process did you use to format the second drive? Hook up only the new drive and try the repair option of Windows XP. You do this by booting from the CD. Wait till you get the welcome screen and then press R. Then type in CHKDSK /P and then CHKDSK /F. Then, after this is done, type in FIXBOOT and after that is complete, type in EXIT.


----------



## decibel79

Hello guys,
iam having the same error message.I have 2 HDs Sata n Ata on my pc...a few weeks ago i had trouble with a blue screen of death, on my master drive sata which is partioned in two...I try to reboot my pc but it wont nlet me reboot without erase my files as well...so i add a new ATA HD to install window but this msg came up...I do not know how to solve this problem.y mob is a Asus Q pro. Thanks a lot for your words of wisdom, i really appreiataae your help...smile


----------



## klippies

Hi ... It is all about compatibility (OS using to format) & the sata drivers necessary to recognize the drive.

Different MB react differently to different HD's and even the same make, but older and newer stock.

I struggled with exactly the same problem, knowing that it is all about the driver, the format and yet I lost patience ...

I installed VISTA on the desktop with first try ... (VISTA came with my laptop) So, if you persist, you will figure it out, try searching the net for 3rd party driver ....

GOOD LUCK


----------



## JaYlobos

Thank You kasy!!!! it worked.typed my password and Fixboot, then pressed Y.


----------

